# Forgot to use Acti-ML



## geek (Oct 22, 2014)

Darn....hydrated vp41 in a bit of wine and forgot to add acti ml.

Added opti Mali plus to carboy though.

Should I add the acti ml after into the carboy??


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## GreginND (Oct 22, 2014)

I wouldn't bother with it at this point. I'm sure it will be fine.


----------



## nicklausjames (Oct 26, 2014)

I'm not sure on your question but mine is similar only with opti ml. I started mlf about 1 - 2 weeks ago and used acti ml but opti just arrived in mail. Should I still add it now?


----------



## geek (Oct 26, 2014)

Acti-ML is used to hydrate the mlb prior to pitching the MLB.

Opti Malo Plus is a nutrient for the MLB. This is added to your wine before you pitch the MLB.



Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## NYCWINO (Oct 27, 2014)

Probably will have lowered viable cell counts of MLB. VP-41 is pretty strong strain, so if directly adding to wine didn't kill them all, should be ok.
It any activity showing? bubbles, airlock bubbles, crackling sounds?
If it is going, optimalo addition to wine would be a good idea.
If no activity or test evidence of progress after a month, hydrate properly and pitch another dose.No need to be in a hurry, but only to have it complete.


----------



## geek (Oct 27, 2014)

This is a stainless steel 15gal beer keg. I can see some fizzing when I remove the air lock and put my ear close to the top.
Pointing a flash light down doesn't really give you a good indication of bubbles.


----------



## NYCWINO (Oct 27, 2014)

Sounds good then


----------

